# MALAGA | Projects & Construction



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Suites Málaga Port | 130m














































































AndaluciaNacion said:


> Fuente: https://torrepuertomalaga.com/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> *Teatinos area development*


http://www.momentumreim.com/publicacion-malaga-hoy-teatinos-sky-garden/



-------------

*TEATINOS SKY GARDEN*

LOCATION

218602896


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

next to it:

*Edificio Navis Teatinos*

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TEATINOS HOMES. Neinor Homes*

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*URBAN Teatinos*

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

RESIDENCIAL PARANINFO 2

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Terrazas de Teatinos*

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New Pedestrian streets



AndaluciaNacion said:


> ^^ Por si os interesa también hay un hilo sobre el Astoria en el nacional:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1865577
> 
> Cambiando de tema ya se puede ver el proyecto de peatonalización de *Ancha del Carmen*, el adoquinado luce muy poco, supongo que lo habrán elegido por facilidad de mantenimiento y lo que sí me llama la atención es la eliminación de las farolas de pie.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Acueducto San Telmo park

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PUBLIC HOUSING

LOCATION



AndaluciaNacion said:


> Se pone en marcha la construcción de las VPO en el solar detrás de la GMU.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

RED CROSS HEADQUARTERS

LOCATION




























http://www.diariosur.es/malaga-capital/cruz-roja-invertira-20171024002113-nt.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

RESIDENCIAL EL CARMEN.

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PLAZA DEL TEATRO (reconstruction)

LOCATION




















































































http://www.azulrealestate.com/pisos-en-malaga-es4454p.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PARQUE DE LOS TILOS

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

RESID. LA ESTACION

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pacífico 16, Avantespacia*

LOCATION










































































https://www.avantespacia.com/en/homes-for-sales/promocion/pacifico-16.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*EDIFICIO BORGES*


LOCATION


----------



## Hijo del Viento (May 26, 2017)

Great recopilation. Málaga has undergone great changes in the last decades: airport T3, AVE arrival, PTA (tech park), the underground, Muelle uno, etc.

In addition we have to add the cultural offer: Picasso museum, Thysen, Aduana Palace museum, Pompidou...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

is true, I will show all those projects


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Victoria 67-69*












Gondor_94 said:


> Vamos con una maratón de nuevo edificios que se construirán por el centro histórico de Málaga. La mayoría comercializados por White Málaga.
> 
> *Calle Victoria 67-69*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Lagunillas 57*












Gondor_94 said:


> El edificio cuenta con un total de 10 viviendas tipo estudio, de 1 y 2 dormitorios.
> Estado actual: en proceso administrativo
> Finalización aprox. del proyecto: Primavera 2022
> (Han derribado ya las dos casas de una planta que existían).


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Plan Tecnocasas Lagunillas*
























*


Gondor_94 said:



(Calle Ana Bernal, Calle Lagunillas, Esperanza, Agustín Moreto y Calle Victoria)

Click to expand...

*


Gondor_94 said:


> Con el fallido plan de las tecnocasas solo se ha salvado el que se había proyectado en el entorno de Lagunillas. Dicho proyecto prevee la construcción de entre 85 y 104 ‘tecnocasas´ con diseño del arquitecto Salvador Moreno Peralta, y una inversión global de más de 3 millones de euros.
> Proyecto en fase administrativa. (Verco es la encargada de su realización).
> Os dejo un VÍDEO donde se explica dicha operación.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Lagunillas 6*













Gondor_94 said:


> Seguimos por el barrio de Lagunillas XD. Un ejemplo MUY CURIOSO es el de esta nueva promoción. Consta de PB + 3. Lo más curioso de todo es que ha conservado un trozo de muro de la anterior casa derribada y sobre ella se eleva el tercer piso formando un C gigante. El proyecto consta de 4 viviendas más local.
> Estado actual: Proyecto en construcción


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Frailes 32*











Gondor_94 said:


> El edificio Frailes 32 es un exclusivo complejo residencial de obra nueva de 18 viviendas divido en PB +3 plantas, de diversa tipología 1, 2 y 3 dormitorios y áticos-dúplex de 2 y 3 dormitorios.
> Lo comercializa Livermar.
> Estado actual: en proceso administrativo
> Finalización proyecto: septiembre 2022


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Frailes 9 y 11*











Gondor_94 said:


> Construcción de dos edificios idénticos para albergar 30 apartamentos turísticos. Colindantes con el Teatro Cervantes por su parte trasera. Lo promueve White Spain (Málaga).
> 
> Estado actual:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Peña 8*











Gondor_94 said:


> Construcción de 11 apartamentos turísticos. PB + 3 plantas. Resaltar que las 1º y 2º planta poseen pinturas murales (columnas y dinteles pintados) que en los renders no aparecen pero espero que las restauren y las conserven. Lo promueve White Spain. Estado del proyecto: en ejecución
> 
> Estado actual:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Parras 7-9*











Gondor_94 said:


> Solar actual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Hernán Ruiz 4 

*


Gondor_94 said:


> Proyecto 1º:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Trinidad 28-32










*


Gondor_94 said:


> Solar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pozos dulces 29* (rehabilitación):












Gondor_94 said:


> (rehabilitación):
> 
> El proyecto es para 6 apartamentos de 1o 2 dormitorios y áticos.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pozos dulces 25


















*


Gondor_94 said:


> (rehabilitación + demolición de una parte sustituyéndola por otra de nueva construcción).
> 
> Sustituyendo a este actual:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pozos dulces 21*












Gondor_94 said:


> (rehabilitación + alguna parte nueva).
> 
> Casa de la Caridad Casa del Niño Jesús. Proyecto de albergue para 154 huéspedes.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Empedrada 20*











Gondor_94 said:


> Conjunto residencial de 7 viviendas de 1 a 3 dormitorios. PB + 1 planta. Promovido por Nap Properties.
> Estado del proyecto: en trámite administrativo.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Lanuza 11*











Gondor_94 said:


> Proyecto a calle Lanuza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Oliver 2/Plaza Fuente Olletas*











Gondor_94 said:


> Proyecto de 20 viviendas en pleno plaza de Fuente Olletas para uso residencial. Promueve Nap Properties.
> Estado del Proyecto: se necesita demoler edificio existente años 1940.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Sebastián de Eslava 13*











Gondor_94 said:


> Construcción de 15 viviendas de 1 y 2 dormitorios. Promovido por Coopera Gestora.
> Estado del proyecto: en trámite administrativo.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Zurbarán 8


*


Gondor_94 said:


> Construcción de 8 viviendas VPO para jóvenes. Está delante justo de mi casa. Cuando esté acabada hecho algunas fotillos.
> Estado del Proyecto: en ejecución.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Doctor Pedro Barceló 5 *











Gondor_94 said:


> Residencial privado de 12 viviendas. Promovido por Nuovit Homes.
> Estado del Proyecto: en ejecución.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Avenida Camarón de la Isla*












Gondor_94 said:


> Proyecto de construcción para albergar 206 viviendas de 2,3 y 4 dormitorios. Dividido en dos fases. Promovido por Neinor Homes.
> Estado del Proyecto: en ejecución.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Alameda Principal 22 *











Gondor_94 said:


> Y no nos olvidemos de la promoción de 16 viviendas que están haciendo en la *Alameda Principal 22 *
> enmarcando las calles Torregorda y Panaderos.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Málaga | Centro Oceanográfico*











IvanSkyscraper said:


> Aquí tenemos estado actual del Centro Oceanográfico a día de hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MÁLAGA | Málaga Towers | 3 x 21pl *







































































IvanSkyscraper said:


> Foto compartida en este artículo Así crecen las nuevas torres de Málaga (malagahoy.es)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MÁLAGA | AQ Parque Princesa*














































IvanSkyscraper said:


> Foto compartida en este artículo Así crecen las nuevas torres de Málaga (malagahoy.es)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MÁLAGA | **Fundación** Hispania **Música*


----------



## Ivarenas (Aug 21, 2020)

Me encanta como va a quedar la zona de las malaga towers y las torres de la termica. ❤ Cuando empezaran a construir las de la termica?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ivarenas said:


> Me encanta como va a quedar la zona de las malaga towers y las torres de la termica. ❤ Cuando empezaran a construir las de la termica?



well, Malaga towers is the old Torres de la Termica

or you meen this one:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Terrazas de Teatinos *


















FINISH:



IvanSkyscraper said:


> Compartamos las fotos. Los propietarios llevan viviendo unas semanas.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New wood bridge













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398912140908564480


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Célere Vega II*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VELÁZQUEZ 56*

LOCATION:Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ALEGRÍA GARDEN*

LOCATION:Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VEGA*

LOCATION:Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*NAVIS*

LOCATION:Google Maps

FINISH


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Equitativa restoration:



IvanSkyscraper said:


> Otra de La Equitativa, se suponía que abrían este mes? Tiene pinta que más bien el mes que viene.
> PD: He buscado disponibilidad del futuro Hotel Soho Boutique Equitativa y se puede reservar a partir del 1 de julio a 155€ (mínimo) la noche para 2. De los más caros de la capital.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

terracota said:


> Martes 18 de Mayo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*College of Pharmacists*

LOCATION:Google Maps



IvanSkyscraper said:


> Aún necesitan un par de informes favorables, pero todo apunta a que no habrá ningún problema. Prevén inaugurarlo en 2022.
> Ubicación
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Ágora *


























































Ágora, nuevo proyecto de oficinas de Grupo Insur en Málaga


Te presentamos Ágora, el nuevo proyecto de oficinas de Grupo Insur en Málaga, en un entorno inigualable, junto al edificio de Tabacalera...




grupoinsur.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The Niccoló Cusano University of Rome aspires to establish itself in Malaga*





















*








La Universidad Niccoló Cusano de Roma aspira a implantarse en Málaga


Niccoló Cusano, una universidad con sede en Roma, fundada en 2006 y que actualmente cuenta con 30.000 alumnos ha presentado su candidatura en el marco del concurso convocado por el Ayuntamiento de Málaga para promover dos espacios destinados a Universidad




www.elmundofinanciero.com




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cuatro Esquinas tourist homes*


















Proyectan la construcción de 30 viviendas turísticas en las Cuatro Esquinas de El Palo


Los promotores prevén una inversión de 3,9 millones de euros y calculan que podría ser una realidad dentro de dos años y medio




www.diariosur.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torres en Martiricos | +120 m*









*





















*




Pabloml97 said:


> Miércoles 26/05/2.021


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Málaga metro extension update:




IvanSkyscraper said:


> Avances en fotos del 17 al 21 de mayo.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398542122953940993
> Ya se puede ver forma al futuro Vestíbulo de la Estación Guadalmedina. Bastante grande hay que decir!





IvanSkyscraper said:


> Galería de imágenes con los avances de las obras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cest_moi (Nov 21, 2019)

el palmesano said:


> *Cuatro Esquinas tourist homes*
> 
> View attachment 1579414
> 
> ...


en que estado se encuentra este proyecto?


----------



## pablolo1998 (Feb 17, 2021)

This project is one of the finalist for the Repsol terrains. These are 3 towers and there is still missing the design of 1 tower that will come out soon. This towers will be between 120-140 meters.


----------



## pablolo1998 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I hope this is winner, because the other ones are to boring, not good for a city like Malaga


----------



## huopa (Nov 9, 2010)

*Torres en Martiricos *a couple days ago


----------

